
Racing at 127mph in a Tunnel Under LA - awiesenhofer
https://twitter.com/boringcompany/status/1131809805876654080
======
ryzvonusef
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcMedyfcpvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcMedyfcpvQ)

Youtube video, better quality

------
ryzvonusef
Route:

[https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/633116268#map=18/33.92300/...](https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/633116268#map=18/33.92300/-118.34300)

